# are university pensions considred government pensions in Canada?



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

On another thread I noticed this statement: ""The US/Canada treaty clearly states that all government pensions are taxable only in the country of actual residence, i.e., for residents of one country by treaty those pensions are exempt from tax in the other country. For a US citizen living in Canada, all government pensions are therefore exempt from US tax and are not included in Gross Income". 

If a US citizen residing in Canada is receiving OAS, CPP and also is getting a pension from a University based on having worked at the university, are all of these sources of income exempt from US taxation? I am asking about the university pension since I am not sure whether major universities are considered public / government entities in Canada . 
Thanks.


----------



## HillbillyCanuck (Apr 9, 2012)

University pensions are not in the same category as government pensions such as CPP and OAS. They should be reported on line 16b of form 1040.


----------

